# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Clock Kid Ahmeds Dad: 9/11 Was An American Hoax Used As An Excuse To Attack Muslim

## Coolwalker

Of course the clock kid who brought his stupid fake clock bomb to school did it for his Daddy. The ridiculous claims he is making is nothing short of outrageous. He wanted nothing more than some national attention on his radical agenda, and guess what, pal, you got it.


With the frenzy following his son Ahmeds bringing a suspicious-looking modified clock to high school, Texas-based Islamic political activist Mohammed Elhassan Mohammed finally succeeded in creating something hes sought for a long time: a national media event that can be used to shine the light on alleged crimes of the United States, from accusations of Islamophobia in Irving, Texas, to American complicity in the 9/11 attacks.


Al Qaedas attack on September 11, 2001 is a recurring topic of discussion on Mohammeds own Arabic-language National Reform Party Facebook page wherebeside photos of his family enjoying their newfound fameare posted articles, photos and videos featuring both implicit, and explicit claims that the 9/11 attacks were a US-sponsored hoax to launch a war against Islam and Muslims.


While still residing in his Dallas suburb, Mohammed has, nonetheless, repeatedly run for president of Sudan as a candidate identified with his own very small political party, al-Islah al-Watani, or National Reform. Until recently, the National Reform Facebook page displayed the same profile picture Mohammed Elhassan Mohammeds used for his personal Facebook profile picture. Mohammeds National Reform Party page continues to post the same pictures, videos and articles about Ahmed Mohammed, and the Clock saga, as does Mohammed ElHassan on his personal page.


On September 12th, 2015, his National Reform page shared a photo that featured the smoking World Trade Center towers above text in Arabic describing the events of September 11th as an American media creation and calls them, terrorism American style. It also blames the U.S. for the events of the Arab Spring, calling it a U.S. plan to foment reprehensible chaos.


The text describes the attack on 9/11 as a miracle for the United States, because it provided justification for an attack, first an Islamic government, while the second was a mighty Arab state in the Middle East. The reference is clearly to the U.S. attack on Afghanistan (under the Taliban) and Iraq.


While the text identified the author as one Asad al-Barari, its not immediately clearly why Mohammed Elhassan and his National Reform Party chose to share this image and the post on September 12th, but the posting contains no text attempting to rebut or criticize the post for its statements about America.


Nor is this the only questionable post. As recently as September 28th, the National Reform Party page shared an English language video, with Arabic subtitles, which presents conspiracy theory arguments about the September 2001 attack.


The fifteen-minute videofirst posted in September 2013claims to prove explosives were used in bringing down the World Trade Center, attacks Penn & Tellers 2005 debunking of 9/11 truther conspiracy theories and, finally, blames US military officials, television executives and some Israeli and British government officials for the attacks.


Below is the full translation of the September 12, 2015 post from Facebook:


The Events of September 11th:
There is a saying, The hater writes them; the fool publishes them; and the idiot believes them. This applies to the rumors that people both spread and believe; it describes the creation of rumors in all their stages.


Yesterday [Friday, September 11, 2015] was the anniversary observed in the United States of America on what is called September 11th. This was the miracle that came to America in the form of terrorismwhich offered her the invasion of Islamic countries (headed by Afghanistan and Iraq), which she saw as a great threaton a golden plate. The first had an Islamic government, while the second was a mighty Arab state in the Middle East.


Without any doubt, the events of September 11th claimed thousands of innocent lives, and violated the basic belief of religions, that civilians should not be harmed in any war. Yet, for its sake, millions of blameless souls have perishedthough one state has been spared. One state that exists only on the map.


The events of the Arab Spring, or the despicable chaos that is its true name, were a part of this September [11th] Strategy, that the U.S. pursued in sending her armies into Afghanistan and Iraq. The American army destroyed their regular armies, but found that it could not destroy their irregular forces. This is what drove her to foment that reprehensible chaosan ancient plan to destroy states completelywhich was carried out to the letter in all the lands of the Arab Spring. The result was not only thousands of refugees and deaths in every part of the world, but also the huge humiliations that have become the fundamental malaise of the Arabs in everything they do.


Thus [the events of September 11th] are but an American media creation, no matter how some may try to label them as Islamic terrorism. They were indeed terrorism, but terrorism American styleterrorism that sweeps away and annihilates whole countries, and not those few buildings in the midst of New York City.


Asad al-Barari


What an absolute loser and a horrible person. He should be thrown in jail for his treasonous speech or at least sent back to Sudan, which he seems to love so much. This whole family is full of attention grabbing desperadoes. Please just leave my country. Ill help you pack.


http://rightwingnews.com/terrorism/c...ttack-muslims/

----------

Jim Scott (10-08-2015),Rutabaga (10-08-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

This is the sort of person Soetoro celebrates.

----------

Coolwalker (10-09-2015),RMNIXON (10-08-2015),Toefoot (10-08-2015)

----------


## sooda

> This is the sort of person Soetoro celebrates.


Oh for heaven's sake.. there are thousands of American crackpots who think 9-11 was a hoax.

----------


## Toefoot

And promotes.

----------


## RMNIXON

> This is the sort of person Soetoro celebrates.



Another great American Family to bring to the White House............. :Tongue20:

----------


## RMNIXON

> Oh for heaven's sake.. there are thousands of American crackpots who think 9-11 was a hoax.


And I wonder who likes such nonsense perpetuated like the Holocaust being a hoax, ect.....

Then again those who celebrate 9/11 in the ME certainly don't buy into such thinking....

----------


## sooda

> And I wonder who likes such nonsense perpetuated like the Holocaust being a hoax, ect.....
> 
> Then again those who celebrate 9/11 in the ME certainly don't buy into such thinking....


There are plenty of crackpots who think the Holocaust was a hoax. We've seen them on this forum.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Oh for heaven's sake.. there are thousands of American crackpots who think 9-11 was a hoax.


But none whose son gets invited to the White House @sooda ! Start thinking like an American and not a Muslim...!

----------


## sooda

> But none whose son gets invited to the White House @sooda ! Start thinking like an American and not a Muslim...!


There is another way to look at this.. Obama wants to encourage students in science and math.. and its unlikely he knew that this boy's dad was a Holocaust denier or a militant Muslim.

----------


## Coolwalker

> There is another way to look at this.. Obama wants to encourage students in science and math.. and its unlikely he knew that this boy's dad was a Holocaust denier or a militant Muslim.


Right...and I didn't know my father  was in the military because nothing was ever discussed at dinner @sooda ...really...are you kidding me!

----------


## sooda

> Right...and I didn't know my father  was in the military because nothing was ever discussed at dinner @sooda ...really...are you kidding me!


So you expected this 8th grader to tell the press about his father's beliefs about 9-11?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> This is the sort of person Soetoro celebrates.


Bingo .... like the deserter for whom he traded 5 Taliban Gitmo detainees.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> There is another way to look at this.. Obama wants to encourage students in science and math.. and its unlikely he knew that this boy's dad was a Holocaust denier or a militant Muslim.


The kid is no budding scientist...... he's a little fraudster.

----------

Coolwalker (10-09-2015),Corruptbuddha (10-09-2015),Pepper Belly (10-09-2015)

----------


## Coolwalker

> So you expected this 8th grader to tell the press about his father's beliefs about 9-11?


Not a Muslim that's for sure. But a dime to a dollar his dad was behind this because he went immediately to the bully pulpit @sooda ! 

That said, why don't you come out of the closet now. You claim to be conservative but that couldn't be further from the truth. Anything pro-American is shot down by you, anything that is against "our" country you uphold. You revere Muslims and show at every turn you hate Americans. Why the Hell don't you leave our country and live with your real friends, or are you one of those in a sleeper cell? I find your attitude repugnant.

----------

Corruptbuddha (10-09-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> There is another way to look at this.. Obama wants to encourage students in science and math.. and its unlikely he knew that this boy's dad was a Holocaust denier or a militant Muslim.


Obama is a militant Muslim sympathizer. Every single action he has taken points in that direction.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Oh for heaven's sake.. there are thousands of American crackpots who think 9-11 was a hoax.


True...but they don't have kids taking 'clocks' to school...do they?

Face it Sooda...this was an OBVIOUS attempt to use his kid to get the attention he so desperately craves.  That kid was no more a 'victim' than you are.

----------

Coolwalker (10-09-2015)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> There is another way to look at this.. Obama wants to encourage students in science and math.. and its unlikely he knew that this boy's dad was a Holocaust denier or a militant Muslim.


Perhaps.  Since we've seen Nerobama do stupid shit before, I could believe that he didn't know about the father's views even though he's all over the 'net.

It seems Nerobama doesn't know much of anything.

----------

Coolwalker (10-09-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> There are plenty of crackpots who think the Holocaust was a hoax. We've seen them on this forum.


They're the Hitler-lovers who I routinely ban when they show up.

----------

